# Window Decals



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so, i had to put up window decals. do they usually work? dally flew into the window for the second time, so i made some decals of a kestrel, jay, chickadee, and junco and taped them up. i also hung the gingerbread man stuffed animal there as the two of them are absolutely terrified of it. has anyone else tried the decal thing and had it work?

i would leave the blinds down, but daystar, my one cat, likes to try to tear them down when that happens....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got net up at mine but i want some blinds


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I put a hawk decal on the kitchen window for the outside birds but had to take it down because it was scaring the heck out of the tiels - they wouldn't even go in the room! So instead I got some suction cups with hooks on them, stuck them on the outdoor side of the windows, and hung old CDs on them with the shiny side facing out. It hasn't been too long since I put them up but so far it's been pretty effective at keeping the wild birds from hitting the glass. 

The view from indoors isn't as shiny and startling but I haven't had any cockatiel glass-hitting incidents either.


----------



## Leoanna (Nov 23, 2010)

I usually put the blinds down the first three or so times I let a new bird out of it's cage. Most of them learn this way. If the bird is tame it also helps if you take them to the window on your hand and let them knock against it with their beak. Nikkita still hit the window once but has never again since. (The sound of a bird hitting a window is one of the worst I know)
If you don't want to take a risk you could get curtains and shorten them so they don't hang to the floor?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I keep my blinds down when Finn is out. But once his wing feathers grow back, I guess I should keep them closed? I don't want an unconsience birdy hehehe.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the blinds dont reach the floor. the cat tower is in front of the window so the cats go up there. the decals and gingerbread man worked. dally made a beeline for the window last night, but turned away from it when she seen the gingerbread man.

and the sound under a bird hitting a window is a cat hitting it. jessies done it. she jumped up to sit in the sill but the window was closed.... head first too


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

It's cracking me up that you're using the ever-abhorrent gingerbread man to deter your fids from the window; what a great idea though! And yes, the sound of anyone bonking themselves on glass is cringe-inducing. I have vertical blinds that I just twist open for light (leaving the blinds to mark the wall). If we do pull the blinds aside, there are screens on two windows and stained glass hanging over the third. 
I'll never forget one window in my English classroom during my sophomore year of high school. Throughout the entire year, there was an imprint visible on this second story window of some poor wild bird's body who had hit with wings out (like a snow angel) and a smatter of poop just below; you know that baby had to have hit hard and probably didn't make it 
It always made me sad when I'd try to look out the window to daydream and instead just saw this gruesome evidence


----------



## Leoanna (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm glad non of my birds fly against the windows anymore, the sound always makes me fear the worst. If you have the blinds totally closed and the windows are reflecting a bit it can also confus the birds (as I found out with Nik).
Yeah I imagine that would be an gruesome sight .__.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont understand their fear of the ginger bread man.... my boyfriend brings it home as a new addition to my stuffed animal collection. they dont act like that to any other of my stuffed animals. JUST THAT ONE. they freak out when its close. tsuka's broken a blood feather before just trying to get away from it. they do skinny bird if the cats nudge it from where its hanging in the window.... and its across the room from them. either way, its useful. i use it too when tsuka bites hard for no reason. he goes on time out in the travel cage next to the gingerbread man.... thats if he makes me or dally bleed


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe the ginger bread doll is haunted lol


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

loz @ gingerbread man timeouts!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> i use it too when tsuka bites hard for no reason. he goes on time out in the travel cage next to the gingerbread man....


I don't recommend this technique because birds don't understand the concept of punishment. He's being scared but he isn't learning anything from it. By the time you get him in the travel cage and put Mr. Gingie next to it, too much time has elapsed for Tsuka to make any connection between the bite and the gingerbread experience.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, cuz he bites all the way into the cage. he dont bite for several hours after. so far its working. ive tried everything. i dont mind the biting about the camera. but its the "i go pick you up and you try to shred my fingers..." well he bites hard and ive tried about everything, im getting pretty desperate here. the gingerbread man is working. i used to toss it next to his cage when he did it but now its hung up so i cant do that as easily.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

heres the decals and gingerbread man...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey they look good


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Your birds probably look at the kestrel decal and say "Hawks, no problem..... AIEEEE! There's a gingerbread man!!!!!"


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they have no problem with the kestrel.... just the gingerbread man... dunno why, its cute.


----------



## Superstar (Dec 1, 2010)

I heard it works but i never tried it. I just have my blinds down but turned so you can still see out the window but there are lines across the window....it deters lasa pretty good I have yet to have a crash


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

Most of our windows have net curtains, but I've had mine fly into mirrors... Never had any injuries thank god. =/ They really do hit them with a thud. 

Mine fly into walls sometimes, it's like they are trying to land on the wallpaper markings? Dexter is especially prone. I think maybe he's not mentally right. Probably really inbred, poor thing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally wont fly into mirrors... she always stops. i think she sees the bird in the mirror flying at her so she always turns away when she realizes it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha she not going to risk other bird coming to get her (herself)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes smart bout them, its windows shes not.


----------

